# Chevy Astro vans?



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I know nothing about Chevy Vans, can't help there.

I can suggest that you Search on E-Bay, for them, just be aware that there are crooked salesmen ( persons), there as well as "Honest Charlies" used car lot. 

You might have to drive a few miles to go see them in person, but deals abound there. 

Three years ago, I bought a new ride through there, at several thousand $ savings, from what the lots here were selling the nearly same thing for. 

I had to drive south a few hundred miles, to buy it, but I got a great vehicle at a reasonable cost. 


ED


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I dunno Dave. I have been a Chevy guy with Camaros, Vettes and such but not sure I'd go that way here. No real experience with their vans but I had an S10 truck that was a kind of a POS.

It really depends on your price range. What kind of plants are you hauling around? I did a quick search on Auto Trader and there seem to be tons of Sienas in SoCal. Mini vans are priced pretty good since SUVs are what's "cool" now. Here is one I found in a random SoCal zip that happens to be Van Nuys. Not sure where you are... Take the rear seats out if you need more space.

https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...1=SIENNA&digitalRetail=true&clickType=listing


----------



## rooster4321 (Feb 25, 2018)

I have a 98 Astro van I bought new has a hundred and thirty-six thousand miles on it my wife doesn't drive very much just a normal problems with it nothing extreme is the V6 good motor rust on the Chicago area several in local junk yards in case I need parts

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I didn't follow the entirety of your other threads, but is a utility trailer an option with a 1 1/4" Class II hitch? Then your existing daily drivers could haul as needed and you're not limited as much to height.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

3onthetree said:


> I didn't follow the entirety of your other threads, but is a utility trailer an option with a 1 1/4" Class II hitch? Then your existing daily drivers could haul as needed and you're not limited as much to height.


Thanks for your suggestion, but I've been there and done that. And I don't want to go there and do that again. Hitches rhymes with, you know . . . . . :vs_cool:

Oh, dear [you know who] please spare me from Trailer Hell! :vs_mad:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

raylo32 said:


> I dunno Dave. I have been a Chevy guy with Camaros, Vettes and such but not sure I'd go that way here. No real experience with their vans but I had an S10 truck that was a kind of a POS.
> 
> It really depends on your price range. What kind of plants are you hauling around? I did a quick search on Auto Trader and there seem to be tons of Sienas in SoCal. Mini vans are priced pretty good since SUVs are what's "cool" now. Here is one I found in a random SoCal zip that happens to be Van Nuys. Not sure where you are... Take the rear seats out if you need more space.
> 
> https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...1=SIENNA&digitalRetail=true&clickType=listing


WAYYYY TOO MUCH!

I'm looking to keep the price below about $3K. Also, since they have chains instead of belts and are rear-wheel drive, I'm gonna stick with Previas or Astros (if they're like that, too).


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Ah the Astro van. Worked on many, many of them. The issues with the Astro vans are pitman arm and both idler arms on the front end. Yes I said both. They are often over looked. Another issue is overheating. If you overheat it, head gaskets are gone. Look at the cooling system coolant to see if it's good, green or orange, or rusty and if it's rusty, don't buy it. Other than that, just regular maintenance, ie. brakes, tune ups, stuff like that.:vs_cool:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Brainbucket said:


> Ah the Astro van. Worked on many, many of them. The issues with the Astro vans are pitman arm and both idler arms on the front end. Yes I said both. They are often over looked. Another issue is overheating. If you overheat it, head gaskets are gone. Look at the cooling system coolant to see if it's good, green or orange, or rusty and if it's rusty, don't buy it. Other than that, just regular maintenance, ie. brakes, tune ups, stuff like that.:vs_cool:


Ah, yes, overheating is what happened to my handy helper's A-van.

And, the front end parts are either hard to lube, or can't be lubed?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, that does put quite a limit on what you may find. One issue with older vehicles in getting them to pass emissions. It's an issue here in MD, has to worse even still in Cali. Hope you find a decent one. Also hope you're mechanical!



DoomsDave said:


> WAYYYY TOO MUCH!
> 
> I'm looking to keep the price below about $3K. Also, since they have chains instead of belts and are rear-wheel drive, I'm gonna stick with Previas or Astros (if they're like that, too).


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

If he was mechanical, he would not need a vehicle to get around. :devil3:

Yes I realize that you meant, able to repair the van, not an android.


ED


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

We have the technology. Dave will be better than before. Better, faster, stronger... and get better MPGs. ;-)



de-nagorg said:


> If he was mechanical, he would not need a vehicle to get around. :devil3:
> 
> Yes I realize that you meant, able to repair the van, not an android.
> 
> ...


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Dave, what's your budget? That might help folks direct your search.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Dave: you do realize that the timing gears on most Chain engines have a fibrous material that will wear off sooner or later, as well as the chain can stretch and wear, causing effects similar to those dumb belt timing engines. 

You can buy all steel gears though. 

They are not fool proof. 

Everything wears out eventually. 


ED


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

He posted that above... under $3k.



huesmann said:


> Dave, what's your budget? That might help folks direct your search.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Not mine but I'm trying to get another one.

https://www.vintagehydroplanes.com/1975_chevy/van/chevy_van.html


----------

